# Very early pregnancy



## Emma Guthrie (Mar 20, 2019)

I posted on here last year that I was diagnosed and found out I was pregnant on the same day. Sadly I lost that pregnancy and had already lost one in January due to being undiagnosed. 

I am now 4+4 and my consultant and I had spoken about trying again before this just didn't think it would happen so quick. My hba1c was 54 and I've had a few highs. I've seen a lot of people say on here my team will see me lots but I've been told I'm not very high risk because I have good control and they will just check my eyes and kidneys every few weeks, I have a booking in appointment with a normal midwife and been told I'll wait till 12 weeks for my first scan. Is this normal? I was really hoping for an earlier scan just because of what happened last year.


----------



## grainger (Mar 20, 2019)

I would guess they’ve said you are not very high risk as a way of trying to reassure you - as your control etc is great. But yes you should still be classified as high risk.

You should have an eye scan every trimester, and whilst you may not get an early scan you could request one. You should be offered additional scans later in your pregnancy - they tend to do them to measure growth etc. 

I will keep everything crossed for you. Please do keep posting about your progress etc and if you have any concerns or questions I would say contact your pregnancy team as much as you need. There’s no stupid question!


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 20, 2019)

Welcome back @Emma Guthrie.
Good to hear your news and well done on such good control at this stage in your pregnancy.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2019)

Can't offer any advice, but wishing you well, I hope everything goes smoothly for you


----------



## Emma Guthrie (Apr 2, 2019)

Thank you everyone! Had an early scan today thought I was 6+4 but measuring at 7+3 and heartbeat is perfect


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 24, 2019)

Glad to hear Emma.
How are you feeling? X


----------



## gail1 (Apr 24, 2019)

well done great news


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Apr 24, 2019)

Congratulations and hope all goes well. The diabetes may not qualify you for early scans but previous miscarriages may. It’s worth phoning your local EPU to see if they’ll see you.


----------



## Pigeon (Apr 25, 2019)

Congratulations, must be a relief to see the heart beating! Hope all continues to go well, really pleased for you.


----------



## HOBIE (May 30, 2019)

Please keep going Emma. Good luck from all of us


----------

